# Black Eyed Leucistic Ball Python??



## tarantulaholic (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this snake? What are the average price for this type of snake? and what is the favorable sex to have? male or female?
I saw couple in store locally for $2,500 each the snake is a little pinkish but mostly white in color with jet black eyes. Is this a fare price?


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 31, 2009)

Black-eyed leucistic: You get these by breeding a fire x fire. They were first produced in 2002 I think. Males will breed faster then females. Females are usually more expensive.


----------



## arachnocat (Feb 1, 2009)

Those are beautiful. My 2nd favorite ball morph (1st would probably be pieds).
kingsnake.com is a pretty good place to compare prices on BPs.


----------

